# Smashing Hulk TUSK 316 make over.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I recently received two of these TUSK 316 (steel type) slings from China. They are hearty beasts and shoot very nicely, the recurve is very comfortable to hold. I was chasing a pop can with a single 2040 tube, but I have shot it with a double 1842 combo too. The cord wrapping, albeit nice, is a little scratchy. The cord they used is weird, shiny and prickly.

I also had some green micro paracord come in the mail so I thought, what the heck, it's time for a make over!

I carefully examined the wrap and noted where the cross overs where and the likes and began to wrap the acid green cord, HULK SMASH! I have some green Chinese tapered tubes but they are a bear with a pair, let alone 4 of them. My ultimate goal is to either get one of these coated with black oxide or cerakoted black. The weight makes for a nice balanced shooter despite its smaller size. Oh yah, I also had some green tubing left over from another sling so slid those on too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome buddy you beat the Chinese wrapping!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

The green demon I like it now! before I order a tusk(which is on the cards) I have one question for you can you use looped tubes without ball bearing? cheers


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That looks mint (green :naughty: ). might have a look to see if I can get one of them over here.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wont bother, not at £23


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Deano 1 said:


> Wont bother, not at £23


Well considering its stainless steel-grade 316 (UNS S31600) Molybdenum bearing grade £23 is not bad for a slingshot that will be around long after we've gone


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> The green demon I like it now! before I order a tusk(which is on the cards) I have one question for you can you use looped tubes without ball bearing? cheers


Yup. It can. I have some looped 1842 on it and it shoots GREAT.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The green demon I like it now! before I order a tusk(which is on the cards) I have one question for you can you use looped tubes without ball bearing? cheers
> ...


Thanks I will order one shortly as I'm liking the cheap alu one but it can't use looped tubes,I like to have all my slingshots to except looped tubes easy to swap between and no messing with bearings


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice a tidy, the green wrap looks awesome, plus it's so bright you'll never loose it lol


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Jolli4688 said:


> Nice a tidy, the green wrap looks awesome, plus it's so bright you'll never loose it lol


That's EXACTLY why! I had originally thought maybe I can get this cerakoated in black and then wrap it in black. The green looks so good that I'll probably undo it and send it into my applicator when I send other parts in to get coated too!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I finally ordered one got it for £15 plus mule transportation fees  I shall retire the cheap alu one when the Tusk arrives.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ordered 5M of 2mm diameter round leather grass green in color cord,I'm anticipating I wont like the wrap when it arrives


----------

